# I have found a little girl!



## Kezza (Dec 1, 2005)

We went to see the breeder yesterday afternoon, he lives not too far a drive from us.
We spent around 2 hours chatting, playing with and admiring his beautiful Chi's (LC's & SC's) he was so lovely..and had all the time in the world for us and really made us welcome.
The girl he has available is a LC 4 month old bitch...think she is a little on the small side to show/breed...but she is perfection!! i'm totally smitten and smiling for the first time in weeks! (lost our 3 year old Yorkie to a brain tumour 7 weeks ago) We chatted on the phone today for an hour or so and we are going over saturday (day before my birthday!) to see her again and put down a deposit! The breeder is going to keep her for us over the christmas period as we are busy and visiting family...not a good time to be settling in a new baby! so we will pick her up in the new year!!
I must thank RosieC for recommending this wonderful breeder! our babies will have the same father! (Karcasam Daniel Steele, best in his group at Crufts 2009).
Will post pictures as soon as i have some to post.

Kindest regards to all....Kerry x


----------



## Kezza (Dec 1, 2005)

Oh gosh....I really really need help with names!! I have to pick a pet name AND a Kennel Club reg name! eek! I haven't a clue!!


----------



## 17428 (Jul 10, 2009)

So sorry that you lost your little yorkie.
But its great you found a new sweetheart to love!!
Best wishes with your next visit to see her!!


----------



## 17428 (Jul 10, 2009)

How about Karcasam`s Steele Magnolia??


----------



## Kezza (Dec 1, 2005)

Dahlia`s MaMa said:


> How about Karcasam`s Steele Magnolia??


oooh.....I LIKE!! thanks! x


----------



## Kezza (Dec 1, 2005)

Dahlia`s MaMa said:


> So sorry that you lost your little yorkie.
> But its great you found a new sweetheart to love!!
> Best wishes with your next visit to see her!!


Oh thankyou for your sweet message! it's been a rough few weeks :-( but I have this sweet little darling to look forward to!


----------



## 17428 (Jul 10, 2009)

Glad you like it!
Its showy & elegant too.
Im glad you are excited and ready to
love a new baby!! Take your camera
on your next visit to keep pics of her!


----------



## Natti (Jun 24, 2010)

Oooo yay - Thats great! Maisies father is from Karcasam lines - Lovely arent they!


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Pictures pictures pictures!!!!!! Please lol who's the dam?? Daniel is a lovely dog

I don't think your pup is a karcasm unless they bred her theirselves?? Rosies Alfie came from a different breeder I think!! 

I'm excited ha


----------



## ExoticChis (Jun 20, 2010)

Sorry for the loss of your beautiful yourkie, 
cant wait to see pics of your little chi!


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

Yay pics!!!!!!


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Another January baby ! There will be lots of puppy photo's on here.Hope i can pick mine up 1st-2nd week in jan.Congats


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

Ohhhh how exciting, I have just been looking on Karcasm's website, they have have some gorgeous pups.

Congras, cant wait for pics x


----------



## Natti (Jun 24, 2010)

rache said:


> Ohhhh how exciting, I have just been looking on Karcasm's website, they have have some gorgeous pups.
> 
> Congras, cant wait for pics x


Did you see their parti-colour Stud dog, Texans Jack Flash? Thats Maisies full brother!


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

Natti said:


> Did you see their parti-colour Stud dog, Texans Jack Flash? Thats Maisies full brother!


Oh is it?? They are lovely. 

I love the sc stud called Oscar! Im going to steal him! lol


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

congratulations cant wait to see pics  my ruby's dam is a Karcasam chi


----------



## Chico's Mum (Sep 9, 2008)

Owwwww Congratulations cant wait to see baby chis again.  

And Im so sorry for your Loss.


----------



## Kezza (Dec 1, 2005)

Daisydoo said:


> Pictures pictures pictures!!!!!! Please lol who's the dam?? Daniel is a lovely dog
> 
> I don't think your pup is a karcasm unless they bred her theirselves?? Rosies Alfie came from a different breeder I think!!
> 
> I'm excited ha


Will take some saturday! ;-)

Rosie's Alfie comes from the breeder we are getting our girl from (Nick Farrugia, Cholas Chihuahuas)...he has had 'Daniel' staying with him..think he trains/handles other breeders dogs in ringcraft etc..he often has other breeders dogs staying with him. Don't know mothers name yet...but will be sure to ask when we go over saturday!

Thankyou everyone for all your sweet messages! Kerry x


----------



## Kezza (Dec 1, 2005)

Chico's Mum said:


> Owwwww Congratulations cant wait to see baby chis again.
> 
> And Im so sorry for your Loss.


aaww Thankyou! x


----------



## RosieC (Jul 6, 2010)

Kezza said:


> Will take some saturday! ;-)
> 
> Rosie's Alfie comes from the breeder we are getting our girl from (Nick Farrugia, Cholas Chihuahuas)...he has had 'Daniel' staying with him..think he trains/handles other breeders dogs in ringcraft etc..he often has other breeders dogs staying with him. Don't know mothers name yet...but will be sure to ask when we go over saturday!
> 
> Thankyou everyone for all your sweet messages! Kerry x


Just to clarify (because it is confusing!). Alfie was bred at Karcasam from a Karcasam dam and sire (Karcasam Daniel Steele), hence he is a Karcasam Chihuahua. Nick & James at Cholas Chihuahuas bought Alfie (and his full sister) with the intention of using him for breeding and had him for several months, but decided not to use him so sold him on to me. 

Karcasam Daniel Steele stayed with Nick & James for a while as Nick trains dogs in ringcraft and prepares them for shows, and Nick used him as a stud dog for one of his own bitches while he was there. Therefore your little Lola will be a Cholas Chihuahua because she is bred at Cholas from a bitch owned by them. 

I hope that makes sense! I'm a bit pants at explaining stuff. :?


----------



## Chimom4 (Sep 26, 2010)

What good news! Yay! Can't wait for pics!


----------

